# You spanner!



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

[Mod edit: To give this post some context, @Shaun installed an extended post rating feature, but it didn't work as well as he'd hoped so it has now been removed. One of the rating options was a spanner. ]

When I click to say someone's being a spanner, the site misunderstands that as "useful". Is everyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4752128, member: 9609"]why can you only add one rating - I might want to do cake, chains slack and spanner all for the same post.


Seriously, don't like the new ratigs stuff, I'm over 50 and can no longer cope with change so can we go back the the simple 'like' thing[/QUOTE]
Could adding more interactive smileys be the end of CC in the same way as banning them saw the end of another cycling forum whose name I cannot remember now?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2017)

This isn't progress. It's bloody horrible. Please, please, please, take this thing away Boss.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Could adding more interactive smileys be the end of CC in the same way as banning them saw the end of another cycling forum whose name I cannot remember now?


ACF.  

(Maybe it was a joke. I'm hopeless at jokes ...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> ACF.
> 
> (Maybe it was a joke. I'm hopeless at jokes ...)


you did at least work out it was maybe a joke...which ruins it


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> you did at least work out it was maybe a joke...which ruins it


I'm trying!

(Some would say VERY trying ...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm trying!
> 
> (Some would say VERY trying ...)


I'll give you an "agree" for that...


----------



## User32269 (7 Apr 2017)

These are horrible. Scrolling on phone, dished out sixteen spanners and some balloons to random posts.


----------



## RedRider (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> These are horrible. Scrolling on phone, dished out sixteen spanners and some balloons to random posts.


Here's you are, have a piece of cake


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2017)

I don't like it, sorry to be a grumpy ol' fart, but... it's a 'no' from me


----------



## Shaun (7 Apr 2017)

Now that I've had the opportunity to roll it out and fully test it I don't think it works as well as I'd hoped it might, so I've uninstalled it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## User32269 (7 Apr 2017)

Awww, I really miss them now!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

KISS!

(The last 'S' stands for 'Shaun!)


----------



## Shaun (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> Awww, I really miss them now!


Awww, sowweee ... here's a momento (_and some "visuals" for anyone who missed them_):


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> Awww, sowweee ... here's a momento (_and some "visuals" for anyone who missed them_):
> 
> View attachment 346001


The informative & needs pictures could have been useful in some parts.


----------



## Shaun (7 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> The informative & needs pictures could have been useful in some parts.


They could, but unfortunately it didn't really work as smoothly as I'd hoped and would have been a nightmare on mobile devices, so they've gone for now and the idea is on the back-burner again.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2017)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

It would have been a winner if one of the pictures had been a daffodil...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2017)

I missed all the fun.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I missed all the fun.



Me too!


----------



## FishFright (7 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> They could, but unfortunately it didn't really work as smoothly as I'd hoped and would have been a nightmare on mobile devices, so they've gone for now and the idea is on the back-burner again.



If the back-burner is a bonfire out back for disposing of bad ideas then you have my complete support.

Thanks from another 50+ curmudgeon


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2017)

Maybe we could have an 'opt in' like SC&P


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

SC&P doesn't exist any more. Long live P&CA!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Apr 2017)

I am 50+, missed the new smileys introduction, and embrace change.
Try again Shaun ... throwing a spanner at some posters on here ... hehehehe, fun!


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am 50+, missed the new smileys introduction, and embrace change.
> Try again Shaun ... throwing a spanner at some posters on here ... hehehehe, fun!


You missed the change to your profile page as well then.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> Awww, sowweee ... here's a momento (_and some "visuals" for anyone who missed them_):
> 
> View attachment 346001



Is that grey one on the left of the spanner denoting "my bladder is full"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You missed the change to your profile page as well then.


Yes I did, I'm away to investigate


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes I did, I'm away to investigate


Back to what it was before now!


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am 50+, missed the new smileys introduction, and embrace change.
> Try again Shaun ... throwing a spanner at some posters on here ... hehehehe, fun!


Throw away!


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)

I've no idea what problem this "feature" is supposed to solve.


----------



## Markymark (23 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> I've no idea what problem this "feature" is supposed to solve.


Too many members?


----------



## Venod (23 Nov 2017)

I don't wan't to give the op false hopes as post #25 must have been a big disappointment.


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> Too many members?


Like.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2017)

And they're gone,


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

Cycle chat? Flip flop forum


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> And they're gone,


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


>


----------



## Markymark (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


>


*spanner*


----------

